# Big Contract Quote?????



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

18 floor edifice:

Three Fire Towers "18 floors each" Close to 16000 sf of paint
18 floors "Hallways+Doors+Garbage Rooms" Close to 100,000 sf of paint

The paint is actually in very good condition "only one coat needed" 
semigloss, flat, industry osha colors for pipes and doors

The manager did A HUGE FAVOR FOR ME, he liked how I talked surprised me when he told me what the first and only bid was $108,000 for the building + $22,000 for the three fire towers. Now he is waiting for my bid and one more contractor's.

Question is what would you charge? I got my numbers ready but just want to see how you guys would compare to the above. 

Remember no prep needed, one coat only since it is in 8/10 shape.

BASED ON PER SQUARE FEET. THIS PROJECT IS IN THE NORTHEAST AND SCAFFOLD ONLY USED IN 5% OF THE PROJECT.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*Say What?*

Let me grab my trusty calculator.......be back in a few :sleep1:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What would Neil Young do?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

painting101 said:


> 18 floor edifice:
> 
> Three Fire Towers "18 floors each" Close to 16000 sf of paint
> 18 floors "Hallways+Doors+Garbage Rooms" Close to 100,000 sf of paint
> ...


Do you have a pic or digital copy of the print? "Fire tower"...is pretty vague...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

What would you say the market value of the building is, along with each fire tower?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If the building's value is 7.5 mil, an estimate of 1.5% of the value=$112.500


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

painting101 said:


> 18 floor edifice:
> 
> Three Fire Towers "18 floors each" Close to 16000 sf of paint
> 18 floors "Hallways+Doors+Garbage Rooms" Close to 100,000 sf of paint
> ...


I think that'd be about $3.50


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't pay any attention to the number he "accidentally" put out there for ya. This is usually done to keep you focused on that number so you will do your best to beat it.
By the way I bid $107,900 & $21,800


----------



## Jay123 (Feb 1, 2008)

tree-fiddy


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Harry said:


> Do you have a pic or digital copy of the print? "Fire tower"...is pretty vague...


They called it that way. Basically the emergency exits when no elevator is available from basement to 17 floors up. 3 of them


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What about railings & handrails


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> What about railings & handrails


 
counted for


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

CAUTION! no such thing as "no prep needed" just my .02 worth GL


steve


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

MNpainter said:


> CAUTION! no such thing as "no prep needed" just my .02 worth GL
> 
> 
> steve


 
Always included a little, but 98% is straight paint


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My price still stands.I can beat any bid by 1%


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

$1/sf including doors 1 coat... sounds like a home run. 

Fire towers are probably block, that can be more time consuming but get a few hard working guys and you can knock it out pretty quick.

Several years ago Me and one guy did 2 15 story fire towers in a week maybe, I don't remember exactly. I think we did some rails also, I should probably write stuff like this down.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

no prep needed on handrails?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

painting101 said:


> They called it that way. Basically the emergency exits when no elevator is available from basement to 17 floors up. 3 of them


So, these are stairwells? 
You have to paint the steel risers and pans and rails?
What is the deck height?


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

That's one thing I was gonna ask. Deck height could be a deal breaker. The one I did years ago was around 8 1/2 feet so it was easy. One I did earlier this week was 4 stories, 10 ft deck height, alot wider, all drywall and took quite a while longer then expected.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

StefanC said:


> That's one thing I was gonna ask. Deck height could be a deal breaker. The one I did years ago was around 8 1/2 feet so it was easy. One I did earlier this week was 4 stories, 10 ft deck height, alot wider, all drywall and took quite a while longer then expected.


If these stairwells do have the metal, he's talking 16,ooo sf just in steel stairs.


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Harry said:


> If these stairwells do have the metal, he's talking 16,ooo sf just in steel stairs.


 

First I measure a single stairwell "walls,ceilings,doors, osha colors on water pipes and small section in each step" THIS PROJECT'S HANDRAILS ARE ALUMINUM NO PAINTING" 

I then pick the most expensive paint I am going to use "if there is no big difference in price from the cheaper paint type" and then calculate how much I am going to need and how much is going to cost me. By calculating expenses based on the most expensive paint it gives me the room to take or give for something I missed. multiply by 17 in the case of this project. 

add your labor, profit, ect. and your done.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

painting101 said:


> First I measure a single stairwell "walls,ceilings,doors, osha colors on water pipes and small section in each step" THIS PROJECT'S HANDRAILS ARE ALUMINUM NO PAINTING"
> 
> I then pick the most expensive paint I am going to use "if there is no big difference in price from the cheaper paint type" and then calculate how much I am going to need and how much is going to cost me. By calculating expenses based on the most expensive paint it gives me the room to take or give for something I missed. multiply by 17 in the case of this project.
> 
> add your labor, profit, ect. and your done.


Pretty useless thread as we have no clue as to what you've really got. You're feeding us by the spoonful, lol.

Why don't you just make a list of all the substrates you have and the quantity of each...since you already measured it all...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I do math on my bids. Now I want to do it for a member on PT that could be bidding againt me :jester: 
Let's just stick with tree fiddy.


----------

